# [GC] A game of Childeren OOC



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

Okay, I've decided to start this game.
You will al be starting as 8 year old human childeren. More info here. The rules will need to be worked out, as well as the beginning setting, but I have a few good ideas for the campaign itself.

A Game of Childeren: The rules

Character Creation: Everyone will play a human child at the age of 8. You can choose to be either a boy or a girl, but this does not give any bonusses.
The character will be created using a point buy sytem used in living greyhawk, or in the DMG on page 20. You will receive 12 points.
Also, you will receive one feat, 2+int bonus skill points (everything except animal empathy, decipher script, all the knowledge skills, read lips, scry and use magic devise).
A child has the folowing stat changes, which will go away as he/she grows older.
-2 Str, +4 Dex, -2 Int.
All childeren have to choose one to three phobia out of the folowing list. This phobia can be overcome with age or roleplaying.

Fear of the dark
Fear of spiders
Fear of vermin
Fear of big animals
Fear of heights
Fear of people
Fear of abondonment

Or any other fear that you want to use. The DM will let you encounter your fears, but fears that not encoutered very often will not be affected.)

All phobias work as follows: Whenever A child  is confronted with it’s phobia, he/she has to make a will save (DC 17 most of the times, varies on conditions). A failed save indicates that the child does not overcome his fear he/she will be panicked (DMG page 85)
Every Phobia will give you one of the traits out of the following list in exchange.
Traits come in three variaties. Bonusses on skill points, bonusses to ability scores or extra feats. 

Skill points bonusses. One skill point bonus can be taken for each phobia you have. When taken one bonus for a phobia, it cannot be used to gain other bonusses. The bonus is +2
Likes to perform (perform)
Bully (intimidate)
Etc.

Ability score bonusses. One ability Score bonusses can be taken for each 2 phobias. The bonus is +1
Very dextrous
Very charismatic
Etc.

Extra feat. One Extra Feat bonusses can be taken for each 2 phobias.
Ambidextrous (ambidexterity)
Heavy Arm (power attack)

Advancement: These childeren all have been part of a great disaster, and will have to survive in a very hostile world. Therefor they will grow up pretty fast (mentally). They will quickly choose what path they want to walk on the rest of their life.

The DM will give everyone bonus skills and bonus points based on roleplaying. Your class will also be determined by the DM based on roleplaying.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

can i play carol ann??


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

sure you can!


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 27, 2002)

Would we be chosing regular classes or the NPC classes (Aristocrat, ect. . .) as per DMG?


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

I want to be a blonde hair blue eyed child of zion named: Illyana

um do we need a description or something for this or are we just winging it?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *Would we be chosing regular classes or the NPC classes (Aristocrat, ect. . .) as per DMG? *




That's the catch, you start out onlt being a child, havind stats bought with 10 point buy, and you grow into a class, rather then choose one. Your skills and your class will be determined by roleplaying. I will use classes from the PHB.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 27, 2002)

WOW! Finally a game suited to my mental age! 

Just a question about the setting: is this modern or fantasy? I was trying to figure out what would be the approach of a 8 years old child to magic...


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 27, 2002)

I'll play!

Do we have to use races from the PHB too, or could I play NiTessine's Catgirl?

Green Haired, Purple Eyed (could I say that magical radiation causes these colours to switch on occasion?  It could give me a Disguise bonus, but it doesn't have to, I just think it'd be a nice aesthetic touch) girl called Aska Masaki.  Human if I can't use the Catgirl.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

It will be a fantasy setting (normal DND).

The children are the sole (?) survivors of a catastrophy that struck their City. They city is a located on an island near a continent (like singapore and hong kong, but then without any method of travel between the island and the continent).

You'll each have to find out on your own how to grow, and defend yourselves against other 'lefe-forms' that have survived the catastrophy, or have found a way to eneter the island. Taking care of yourselves will be a very big issue.

I'm a roleplaying DM, so taking care of yourself relies heavily on roleplaying and not on skill checks.

I was thinking of allowing only humans, because otherwise age differences would play a to big role.

Feel free to contribute to the rules, as they aren't set in stone yet. Everyone (players and non-players) can contribute, but I will be the final judge of the rules.

This will be a campaign of very heavy roleplaying. It will not be very lighthearted, because you have to deal with the loss of family memebers and so on.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 27, 2002)

Catgirls have the same lifespan as Humans!  And if we're roleplaying, being one won't be so much of a problem, right?

In terms of rules, we should be able to hide and move silently better because of our size, and because games like hide and seek ar so often played among children, right?

Also, as children, we should pick some sort of phobia (like a fear of the dark) to emulate both being young and having a traumatic experience.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 27, 2002)

I like the phobia. Also, why did we survive and everyone else didn't? Do we have to come up with a sensible explanation? A char concept is forming into my mind right now....

Also, I don't think we should pick up both of our feats now, maybe only one.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm not allowing it yet, but think about the following things:

In a relativly small group you will be the odd one out. Other children can make your life a living hell, and you are supposed to be a party. Also, if I allow you to be a catwomen, Leopold is gonna want to be a tarrasque child, and the one after that will want to be the son of a god.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 27, 2002)

Well, I was going more for the roleplaying aspect, and I wouldn't HAVE to be the odd one out, since I've lived there all my life, and they'd be my friends, right?  Besides, out of all the kids, I can probably catch dinner a lot easier than any of the others can.

But its OK if you think its a bad idea, being human is fine.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 27, 2002)

Am I still in from the previous thread?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

Well, maybe I'll change my mind later on, but ECL races are definetly out.

Maybe we should give each kid a phobia AND something beneficial that would give them a bit more character.

Does anyone still have the 2nd edition players choice books? I thinks there was soemthing about traits and disadbvantages in there, but I don't have any books.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *Am I still in from the previous thread? *




Off course!

I'll take you and sixchan in. I would like it if leopold argued along with the rules a bit.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 27, 2002)

Should we count as 'small' creatures since we're only 8 years old?


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 27, 2002)

I think it might be a good idea to give us the human bonus feat up front (rational we're half the age of a level one human and therefor get half the feats). 

I also think it might be cool to give us skill points = int mod to spend on any untrained skill (which will always be a class skill to us) then we get the bonus part and the x4 when we actually reach 1st level. Just thinking that we need something if we're going to survive.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *I think it might be a good idea to give us the human bonus feat up front (rational we're half the age of a level one human and therefor get half the feats).
> 
> I also think it might be cool to give us skill points = int mod to spend on any untrained skill (which will always be a class skill to us) then we get the bonus part and the x4 when we actually reach 1st level. Just thinking that we need something if we're going to survive. *




yeah, that could work

1 feat, and int bonus for skills (can be put in ANY skill except claas particular)


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 27, 2002)

What about HP I'm thinking d6 + con or possibly d4 + con


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm not sure about a d4+con or d6+con, since 1st level characters always have the max HP for their die at 1st level, right?  I think maybe 4+con would be better.

Anyway, I'll be back later...you won't be starting until later on, will you?


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

Make us human children keep it simple. Keep it easy. Start being mutants and i'll wanna be a slaadi child or maybe a cross breed with the aliens..ooh ripley jr.? Come on tim!


Want deadly? Want to act like kids? D2 con baby. That'll make ya think twice before doing anything. Kids are tough but one hit'll knock them out.

Basic skills would be based off of dex. no trained skills, you are young you are 6-8. Being as my gf has a 6 yr old he can read and write but not much beyond that. Balance? HA! Use rope! funny!

we get one feat for free cause we are all human. I like that rule, gives us some flavor. 

Kid phobia? Wet the bed? Hate the dark? Don't like dogs, etc. At least one.

Special talent (all kids are good at something early on). Call it a knack. Very dextrous +2 on all skills with dex bonus. LIkes to paint, all  artist check made with +2 bonus. Make it unique and keep the bonus to around +2. Kids are kids and they can all do one neat trick like impersenations or bigger than other (+2 to intimdate). Gives each of us a unique perspective on each other.


those are my thoughts...I still want to play a little girl that has dreams of becoming a singer like her mother was before the war...


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *Make us human children keep it simple. Keep it easy. Start being mutants and i'll wanna be a slaadi child or maybe a cross breed with the aliens..ooh ripley jr.? Come on tim!
> 
> 
> Want deadly? Want to act like kids? D2 con baby. That'll make ya think twice before doing anything. Kids are tough but one hit'll knock them out.
> ...




HP: I was thinking 1+con, but this can result in negative scores, because I've got another plan.
So 4+con will do (exceptional childeren, as all adventurours are)
I'll Think I'll look through the list of skills and judge them on a case-by-case basis. Phobia and knacks are something to be worked in as well (traits and disadvantages).

And leopold, you can play too.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 27, 2002)

gollee gee tim thanks! you are my hero!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *gollee gee tim thanks! you are my hero!
> 
> *




Stop sucking up Leopold


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 27, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *Basic skills would be based off of dex. no trained skills, you are young you are 6-8. Being as my gf has a 6 yr old he can read and write but not much beyond that. Balance? HA! Use rope! funny!*




I knew plenty of people my age when I was 8 who could climb ropes and balance pretty well.  And according to my PHB, they aren't trained skills.



> we get one feat for free cause we are all human. I like that rule, gives us some flavor.




Agreed.



> Kid phobia? Wet the bed? Hate the dark? Don't like dogs, etc. At least one.




I dunno about wetting the bed.  I mean, a fear of darkness or dogs is a much worse penalty than bedwetting really is.



> Special talent (all kids are good at something early on). Call it a knack. Very dextrous +2 on all skills with dex bonus. LIkes to paint, all  artist check made with +2 bonus. Make it unique and keep the bonus to around +2. Kids are kids and they can all do one neat trick like impersenations or bigger than other (+2 to intimdate). Gives each of us a unique perspective on each other.




Right, I like dressing up, so +2 to disguise?  Sounds cool.



> those are my thoughts...I still want to play a little girl that has dreams of becoming a singer like her mother was before the war...



Perhaps we should get some aspects of a class we want to be when we reach first level.  You'd have some bard traits, I guess, Aska'd have some aspects of a Cleric of Gond...

Ooh...yeah, maybe we SHOULD have that.  If we get injured, how are we going to get healing?  When I was 8, I could cure nettle stings and wrap bandages (we got first aid courses in school, though), so maybe someone who can heal (non-magical healing, of course) would be a solution.


Tim will be relieved to know that I've decided to simplify things and play a Human.

EDIT: Goodnight.  I'll see you guys tommorow!


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 28, 2002)

Here's what I'm thinking could simplify the entire kid thing. 

1a) Skill points, int bonus and bonus skills from likes but for each advantage there is a disadvantage. For example maybe I had very strict parents so I learned to lie well +2 to bluff, -2 diplomacy. Using this makes a background essential and the + and - would have to be assigned by the DM

1b) We inform Tim, in private, what class we would like to work for and he assigns us some skill points and class skills based on that, this it probably the easier way to go for balance issues.

_NOTE: use 1a or 1b but not both_

2) One feat

3) HP: 4+con bonus

4) Stats: 10 point buy, though I think 12 point buy is better. (Rational allows for all stats to be placed at 10 before any size or other modifiers are applied)

5) Count as small is good because my 6 y.o. isn't very stroung but she could out maneuver a ninja master.

I think if we go with this our ECL should be about 1/2 which sounds about right for 8 years olds in this situation.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 28, 2002)

Rawr, This is by far the kewlest idea ever.  I agree with Drawmack intirely, so I can't really think of something to add.  I'm not sure what I would make a character as, assuming you will let me in  , but I think Ill model it after someone I know.



> _ Originally posted by Drawmack_
> 5) Count as small is good because my 6 y.o. isn't very stroung
> but she could out maneuver a ninja master.




lol, I totally understand, like playing (American) football with my cousin.  I LOSE!!!

I think you could add something that would make monsters/opposing beings  go easy on us a little, would an orc go balistic on a little child, or coo him/her into coming hear him and doing something nasty?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *Here's what I'm thinking could simplify the entire kid thing.
> 
> 1a) Skill points, int bonus and bonus skills from likes but for each advantage there is a disadvantage. For example maybe I had very strict parents so I learned to lie well +2 to bluff, -2 diplomacy. Using this makes a background essential and the + and - would have to be assigned by the DM
> 
> ...




1A: I think skills are not the best things to look for when having disadvantages or traits. It would simplify it, but take away the ffeling of the game (I like phobias very much). 

1B: I do not wnat to know what you want to do later on (and if I know I won't kep that in mind) because I will base all your advancement (stats and skills and your first class) on roleplaying.

2: Agrees

3: Agreed

4: Agreed, 12 point buy (which means I will add 16 points until you can start first level)

5: agreed, small.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

and everyone that helped with the rulescan play (although I'll stop at 6 chars.)


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

Yar! I will be the prettiest princess in the land bar none i be!!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

Curently in:

Leopold
Sixchan
Lichtenhart
Drawmack
MDaddict

I'm satisfied with this group, although I can take one more player.

I'll begin typing up the exact rules today.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 28, 2002)

Can I get a copy of the rules in word processor format at drstupid@ptd.net - I'd like to keep these archived for future reference.

Also do you want us to detail parents and their jobs along with our phobias and physical apperance?


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

tim what's with the GC moniker..what's that mean..j/c..


----------



## GWolf (Dec 28, 2002)

*going to look at rules...*

I amn going to look at the rules and wouldn't mind taking the last slot.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

A friend of mine stopped by, so I'll begin on the rules now.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

The rules have been post in the first post, any comments? plz post!


----------



## Leopold (Dec 28, 2002)

More phobias:

Afraid of light
Afraid of outdoors (acrophobia)
Afraid of animals (pick animal)
Attention defict disorder (no patience)


a few for now..


----------



## GWolf (Dec 28, 2002)

Phobia List 

There's Some Good Stuff here it seems. Am I in Tim?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 28, 2002)

About phobias, we could try to adapt CoC rules for mental disorder to our game, but I dunno about the benefits

I'd like to add claustrophobia.

I also think we could choose better, not to mention roleplay better, if we first decided what kind of families we had, then we decide what kind of disaster can destroy a whole city leaving only a bunch of 8 yrs old children alive, and finally how we did react to the disaster.

My personal take on this question would be that we probably survived because we were doing something, or we were somewhere so what killed the others didn't touch us. E.G. we dared each other to enter the catacombs under the city. and we were there when the two battling dragons came and destroyed all. When we came out we found only smoking ashes. This could have lead some of us think "if I didn't go there, my mum would be still alive" and develop a major guilt complex.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *Phobia List
> 
> There's Some Good Stuff here it seems. Am I in Tim? *




Good heavens, what a list!!
You're in!

Lichtenhart, I was thinking the childeren were put in a shelter, but your idea is much better.
using Ctuluh in this game? They're only childeren!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 28, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> Lichtenhart, I was thinking the childeren were put in a shelter, but your idea is much better.
> using Ctuluh in this game? They're only childeren! *




Well, actually my idea works only if we agree we knew each other before the catastrophe. If we like more to meet and know when the game begins it won't work.

I thought that if the city had a shelter, it probably didn't work, so we could have survived because:
- my house crumbled upon us, killing all of my family except me. I was stuck under the ruins crying until my faithful dog managed to drag me outside, since then I hate closed spaces (claustrophobia) [this was the first concept that came to my mind, and it worked to get the child into the wild and eventually making him become a druid.]
- I am the daughter of the king. I was never meant to share that puny shelter with other kids. I am a princess, after all I deserve the best. I did everything just as my father told me, but when I opened the door he wasn't there anymore! Where's my father? he's the King he can't be dead!!!
- I dunno what happened. I remember I was escaping from a city guard...I mean I was playing hide and seek when I entered the sewers then I heard that loud boom and rocks started falling around. One hit my head and I went down like a fell tree. When I woke up and went out, well, the city wasn't there anymore.
- ....
and so on. Which do you like the best?


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 28, 2002)

Well, Im totally new to Greyhawk and I've never played in it... so it seems my ignorance will give my child character more realism.  If someone could throw me some facts so I have an idea.  Do you want me to post a character thought, or just email it too you?


EDIT:  I also have that phobia list.  But when you look at it carefully a bunch are made up.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

I like it Lichtenhart.

This means everyone will have to write up soem sort of bio (sorry MDaddict) Where you explain how you survived, who your parents were and so on.

when the adventure starts everyone will know eachother, you don't have to know eachother before the catastrophe though


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 28, 2002)

Enough with the rules lets play already!!!!

*Character Concept:*

Wolfgang Fitzpatrick

I was born the eldest of three children. I have a younger brother (Hans) 6, and a younger sister (Erika) 3. My father had a job for the government that he could not talk about at home (spy but my character does not know that). My mother was an at home mom. I used to spend a lot of time with my father when he was not away on business. We played hide and seek, find the coin, mind maze, pass the traps and catch the crook. I have always been very interested in setting and bypassing traps. For my last birthday my father gave me a hand held crossbow, that I am never without, and taught me how to make bolts for it from twigs and flint using my pocket knife and a grinding stone.

On the night of the catastrophe I was in the catacombs under the city with a group of friends. In the middle of the night we heard so loud rumblings and things began to shake and fall. Some of the falling stones hit and killed some of my friends but more then one of us survived. During the shaking a sharp rock cut my right cheek and my nose very deeply leaving a bad scar. Ever since that night I have been very afraid of small places (claustrophobic).   

I am convinced that some members of my family must have survived the catastrophe and I am searching for them. In the night when all is silent I swear that I can hear Erika calling my name through the tears that fill her throat.


Physical Description:
*Name:* Wolfgang Fitzpatrick
*Age:* 8
*Weight:* 75 lbs.
*Height:* 4’2”
*Hair:* Coal Black
*Eyes:* Ice Blue

Clothing:
Baggy burlap pants, a white pirate’s shirt (altered by an 8 y.o.), a backpack

Game Information:
*Class:* None
*Level:* 0
*HP* 4  - 1 (con) = 3
*Stats:* STR 8 (2 points), DEX 12 (0 points), INT 14 (8 points), WIS 10 (2 points), CON 8 (0 points), CHA 8 (0 points)
*Skills:* (4) Bluff +3 (1 point), Disable Device +3 (1 point), Listen +1 (1 point), Search +3 (1 point)
*Feat:* Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Hand Crossbow)


I hope this is okay.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 28, 2002)

My character



*Damien Mategam*
  I have a large ego to go with my small body.  I would always try to hide from people and sneak around.  My favorite game to play was hide-and-seek, although it was rarely with willing members.  If nobody wanted to play with me I would just hide, somewhere where I would think I would never get caught.  Although I was _ very_ close to my older brother, Riyun, I tended to tell him everything.  He would always tell my parents where I would hide, taking some fun out of playing.
  The night of the catastrophe I got irritated with my brother, I found the best place ever to hide, and he told our parents where it was.  From then I vowed not to tell him where I would hide and I went and hid.  I did all I could to hide, I found a large cavern (large to an 8 yr old, small to anyone else) and hid there.  In the middle of my chuckling and plotting my next spot there was a large rumbling.  The cavern got closed in and it took all I could to get out.
  I am afraid of the dark from being stuck in my small alcove.

*Damien Mitegam*         (mah-tea-gum)
*Age:* 8
*Weight:* 70
*Height:* 4'5"
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Grayish blue

*Clothing:*
  Any Clothing that would help me hide where I was, I was wearing a brown/black shirt and pants at time of catastrophe.

*Stats*
Class: None
Level: 0
HP 4 - 1 (con) = 3
Stats: STR 8 (2 points), DEX 20 (8 points), INT 8 (2 points), WIS 8 (0 points), CON 8 (0 points), CHA 10 (2 points)
Skills: (4) Disguise +1 (1 point), Hide +6 (1 point.
Feat: Dodge



If something is inaccurate, tell me... Im half asleep  If i need more of a bio, I can fix that too


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 28, 2002)

*Aska Masaki*
My Father was a Scholar and my Mum was a Cleric of Gond.  They were very important people...and, and I will be too, one day!   I've always wanted to help people get better, and I can wrap bandages very well, my mum always says...she used to...*sniff*. 
The night the city was destroyed, my mother tried to protect me in the house, but there was a big noise very close to here, and my mum took me down into the catacombs under the town.  I was so scared, and there were spiders too!  Icky, Icky spiders.  I was so scared!  But at least it wasn't high.  I hate heights too.  I think there was a lot of magic used above, because the only thing I've heard of that does ex...explosions like that is magic.  There isn't much light down here, but I think all the magic is...changing me.  My friends say my Hair's gone dark green, and my eyes are purple now.  It actually sounds quite nice!  I've always liked dressing up, and I think I can pretend I'm someone else much better now!  I'm not a strong girl, but my friends say I'm very smart and the best looking girl in the whole town!  I think they like my new colours.  My mother gave me her mace, and told me not to let go of it, and that I could protect myself with it. [note:  It's a normal sized mace, so it has to be wielded two handed by me]

*Description*
Name: Aska Masaki (As-ka Ma-sa-ki)
Age: 8
Weight: 71lbs.
Height: 4'1"
Hair: Dark Green
Eyes: Violet

*Clothing*
Tight Green Trousers, Bright red Tunic.  (Given to her by a travelling Bard, altered by her mother to fit.  Playing dressup at time of catastrophe)

*Stats*
Class: None
Level: 0
HP 4 - 1 (con) = 3
Stats: STR 6 (0 points), DEX 12 (0 points), INT 10 (4 points), WIS 12 (4 points), CON 8 (0 points), CHA 12 (4 points)
Skills: (2) Disguise +3 (1 point), Heal +3 (1 point).
Feat: Run
Phobias: Spiders and Heights

Good enough?
EDIT: Since it's FR, I changed Delleb to Gond.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

I really love these chars, this going to be a great game, I only have to think of some things to happen.

I have posted the rules in the first post,  so edit your chars plz.
Sixchan, I don't know your god, and the setting is FR, so could you choose a FR god (if this god means very much for you, post some info about him and you can have him)

I will start the IC thread so you can get aquainted (sp)

I ask that you all play a serious character, humor is nice and will be in the game. But you all have been in a great Trauma.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 28, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I really love these chars, this going to be a great game, I only have to think of some things to happen.
> 
> I have posted the rules in the first post,  so edit your chars plz.
> Sixchan, I don't know your god, and the setting is FR, so could you choose a FR god (if this god means very much for you, post some info about him and you can have him)
> ...




That's OK, I was using Greyhawk's version of Gond, anyway.  So Aska's Mother was a Cleric of Gond.  I'll edit.


----------



## GWolf (Dec 28, 2002)

*Character Concept:*

Fritz Troston

I've never had much a family. Just my father, my mother was never spoken about much and I always assumed she was dead or gone shortly after I was born. My father was a (Engineer) Repair Man. He was always fixing peoples things and drawing pictures of things he was going to make.  I wanted to do the same stuff he did. He began to teach me a month ago the basics of how simple mac-hines (thats what he called them) worked.

I've always been an outcast. Thats probably becasue I spent alot of time inside trying to understand my fathers books and trying to watch him and learn. He liked me trying to learn his job. One day about a week ag ohe told me go out and meet some kids to be friends with. I guess he was right.

So at first, I decided to watch some of the city kids and see what they did so I could fit in. I followed them into the catacombs beneath the city. Shortly after we went down there, there was tons of bangs and booms and pieces of rock falling all over the place. When it was over I returned to the surface to find nearly the whole city wrecked. My fathers sturdy shop still stood I had hope that he may yet live. I entered the buidling, only to find his head split in two by a large piece of rubble. I know now that something bad will always happen, and people will always die, no matter how much they mean to you...Its Just a matter of time.


*Physical Description:*
Name: Fritz Troston
Age: 8
Weight: 80 lbs.
Height: 4’4”
Hair: Dark Blonde/Brown
Eyes: Very Dark Brown

*Phobias*
Fear of The Dark (From Catacombs Incident)
Chronophobia- Fear of time (From knowing that bad things will happen with time)

*Clothing:*
Brown leather style jacket, dirty white shirt, khakki colored pants.

*Game Information:*
Class: None
Level: 0
HP 4 - 1 (con) = 3
Stats: STR 6(0 points), DEX 12 (0 points), INT 14 (8 points), WIS 10 (2 points), CON 8 (0 points), CHA 8 (0 points)
Skills: Disable Device +5 (1 point, +2 Feat), Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) +3 (1 point)  Pick Lock +2 (1 point) Sense Motive +1 (1 point)
Feat: Improved Initiative, BONUS Feat Skill Focus (Disable Device)

I took a knowledge skill because I beleived it fit my background, any problem with that or the sheet let me know.


----------



## GWolf (Dec 28, 2002)

*? Question*

Will we play these characters as they age? Or will the game stop before we gain to many character levels/years.

I'm ifne either way but it would be pretty cool to have characters who built their backgrounds with eahcother out adventuring .


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

Knowledge feat is fine.

I think I would like it if you all stuck together and become lifelong friends. Missions will probarly revolve about the catastrophe, because no one knows what happened exactly.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 28, 2002)

Lots of people are going with the Catacombs as a background.  Should I edit my Background?  It won't take much to say my mother put me in there rather than the basement.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

It is a good idea yes, then you all have a starting point.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 28, 2002)

Changed, now.  So when do we start?


----------



## GWolf (Dec 28, 2002)

*hey*

who here has aim? this will make ooc easy. Mine is 

GM089.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

Don't have AIM, but I do have MSN (gijsvanbilsen@hotmail.com)


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 29, 2002)

AIM = MysticXynax


----------



## Leopold (Dec 29, 2002)

TIM: count me out of this one for now


----------



## Timothy (Dec 29, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *TIM: count me out of this one for now *




OK, I think I'll stick with these players, mabt someone else if he reads this thread out of interest.

I only need Lichtenhartts character before I can begin.

I'm trying to make a map of the city, although it's not working very good, I'll just make it a very basis map with the most basic feature son it.

I've got a couple of quests you guys can do in mind, but making a living for yourself, and discovering that the city has become a very dangerous place will be the first part.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 29, 2002)

Alright, my hole = catacombs, is this alright?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 29, 2002)

MDaddict said:
			
		

> *Alright, my hole = catacombs, is this alright? *




yep


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 29, 2002)

*Thomas Bishop*

Tommy Bishop has always been a quiet child, acting as the voice of reason among his friends. He had to learn soon to be a good boy, because his father was a ranger, a woodsman that one day simply disappeared leaving him and his mother alone. His mother was an apothecary that made all sort of potions with the herbs she found in the woods (that's how she knew Tom's father).
When hs father didn't came back Tommy became a silent kid, only his big wide eyes showing his curiosity and attention. He deeply loved his mother and Chester, the puppy she gave to him, a smart dog that will soon become a good hound. The night of the catastrophe his mom brought him to the catacombs telling him to keep care of the other children, so he tried to keep them calm when the explosions began, but suddenly he was suffocated by the debris when a section of the ceiling crumbled and he passed out. He awoke only much time later when Chester found him, so he couldn't help any of the survivors. He has now a terrible fear of being abandoned again, and he feel compelled to carry on the last words he heard from his mother trying to keep care of the other children, feeling he failed to help those who died.

*Physical Description:*
Name: Tom Bishop
Age: 8
Weight: 74 lbs.
Height: 4’
Hair: Sandy brown
Eyes: Hazel

*Phobias*
Fear of abandonment and being alone
Fear of the dark

*Clothing:*
A quite ruined little sized explorer's outfit and a backpack

*Game Information:*
Class: None
Level: 0
HP 4 
Stats: STR 6(0 points), DEX 12 (0 points), CON 10 (2 points), INT 10 (4 points), WIS 14 (6 points), CHA 8 (0 points)
Skills: Listen +4, Profession (herbalist) +3 (1 point), Spot +4, Wilderness Lore +3 (1 point)
Feat: Alertness 
Bonus feat: Endurance

mmm can I hold Chester? please?!! 
No seriously, if you don't want us to have an adult dog, make it a statless puppy for now.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 30, 2002)

AAAAaaaaaawwwwww, he's sooo cute, Can we keep him, Mr. DM?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 30, 2002)

MDaddict said:
			
		

> *AAAAaaaaaawwwwww, he's sooo cute, Can we keep him, Mr. DM? *




Sure you can!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll begin the game with an encounter (and chester is a puppy, he'll grow with you, but at a fester rate).


----------



## Orionstar (Dec 31, 2002)

*Umm...*

What about half elves?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Umm...*



			
				Orionstar said:
			
		

> *What about half elves? *




Nope only humans.

I need on or two more players for this campaign, anyone interested?


----------

